# grodog's moving to Wichita, KS, USA



## grodog (Jul 1, 2005)

Heather and I are buying a house in Wichita, Kansas, and will be moving our worldly goods at the end of July. I'll be staying in CA to wrap up some vile work projects that require my special attentions, but I will hopefully also be in KS by the end of September 2005 at the very very very latest. It may be later, though, depending on the project. Grrr.

So, if anyone's in the area, and would potentially be interested in gaming, please let me know


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 3, 2005)

What on earth would possess you to move from San Jose to Wichita, KS?  I mean, talk about culture shock.


----------



## grodog (Jul 4, 2005)

No culture shock here:  I grew up in southern NJ, went to college at Penn State in central PA, moved Lawrence, KS, for grad school, worked for Sprint in Kansas City, then moved to San Jose to work for Juniper.  I'm moving away from an insane housing market into a wonderful home near my wife's family, and still working for Juniper.  No worries


----------



## grodog (Jul 4, 2005)

Which of course is not to say that I'm not in weather shock


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey small world. When did you work at Sprint? I moved away from KC after working for Sprint for 6 years (local division).


----------



## diaglo (Jul 5, 2005)

wow. that means you are only 1000 miles away from OD&D.

16 hour trip should put you all set to game in Stoned Mtn.  

edit: i'm now stuck singing Wichita lyrics....

Jayhawks Wichita


(Louris, Olson, Perlman) Pedal Blue Music/Warner-Tamerlane Publishing Corp. BMI 
Come to Wichita 
Won't be there in 40 days 
This, an evil land 
Brings a devil's cloud 
Take a message 
To abide in what you own 
And there'll be no more 
No more people singing 
Chorus: 
La la la 
In one morning you will be mine 
Where the fields are smiling 
No more people singing la la la 
In one morning you will be mine 
Where the fields are smiling 
Where the fields are smiling 
There by crook and fire 
And the squatters rights 
Don't your cheek get sore 
And you mouth get dry 
Sevens on your sleeve 
Haven't counted days 
Then he slouches home 
To you loved ones gate 
(Chorus) 
With my pockets torn 
By a whirlwind 
Man takes what it needs 
Turns you inside out 
(Verse 1) 
(Chorus) 



SEVEN NATION ARMY LYRICS   

 I’m gonna fight ’em off
A seven nation army couldn’t hold me back
They’re gonna rip it off
Taking their time right behind my back
And I’m talking to myself at night
Because I can’t forget
Back and forth through my mind
Behind a cigarette
And the message coming from my eyes
Says leave it alone

Don’t want to hear about it
Every single one’s got a story to tell
Everyone knows about it
From the queen of england to the hounds of hell
And if I catch it coming back my way
I’m gonna serve it to you
And that ain’t what you want to hear,
But that’s what I’ll do
And the feeling coming from my bones
Says find a home

I’m going to wichita
Far from this opera for evermore
I’m gonna work the straw
Make the sweat drip out of every pore
And I’m bleeding, and I’m bleeding, and I’m bleeding
Right before the lord
All the words are gonna bleed from me
And I will think no more
And the stains coming from my blood
Tell me go back home


----------



## grodog (Jul 6, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Hey small world. When did you work at Sprint? I moved away from KC after working for Sprint for 6 years (local division).




der_kludge:  I worked in LDD at the helpdesk (grunt --> outage manager --> knowledge engineer/webmaster --> project manager --> Juniper Networks after my manager really irked me).  I was there from 1996 to 2000.  When I left, I helped to support ION, the new Campus technologies, and the various MMDS broadband companies Sprint had bought to try to beat the last mile for ION/for the WorldCom merger.


----------



## grodog (Jul 6, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> wow. that means you are only 1000 miles away from OD&D.
> 
> 16 hour trip should put you all set to game in Stoned Mtn.




I've been in the area, IIRC:  I think I visited there while in Atlanta on Sprint business in 97/98; I've got cousins in Atlanta, need to get down to see them sometime soon, it's been ages 



> edit: i'm now stuck singing Wichita lyrics....




What's the origin for these two songs, diaglo?  I'll have to ping my wife's family to see if they know them---that first one sounds pretty sinister, in fact (might have to steal and adapt it to the cult of Nerull or something  ).


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 6, 2005)

grodog said:
			
		

> der_kludge:  I worked in LDD at the helpdesk (grunt --> outage manager --> knowledge engineer/webmaster --> project manager --> Juniper Networks after my manager really irked me).  I was there from 1996 to 2000.  When I left, I helped to support ION, the new Campus technologies, and the various MMDS broadband companies Sprint had bought to try to beat the last mile for ION/for the WorldCom merger.




Ah yes, ION. I heard entire teams got axed when they cancelled that project. Where you part of that?


----------



## grodog (Jul 9, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Ah yes, ION. I heard entire teams got axed when they cancelled that project. Where you part of that?




No, I quit on my own to go to work for Juniper, after managing the support and rollout of ION 3.0-->3.5.  You still at Sprint, der_kluge, or elsewhere now as well?


----------



## diaglo (Jul 9, 2005)

grodog said:
			
		

> No, I quit on my own to go to work for Juniper, after managing the support and rollout of ION 3.0-->3.5.




you sad, sad soul. don't you know.

Original ION is the only true system. All the other versions are just poor imitations of the real thing.


----------



## lochinvar_1971 (Jul 10, 2005)

Currently the only place I've found here in Wichita is Prarie Dog Comics on Ridge and Maple (airport exit).  The group I play in is on Saturaday afternoons, but currently we have a very large group, though there have been several other sessions evolving from this core group of people.  Feel free to e-mail me at lochinvar@cox.net and I'll talk to several of the other players and see if they know anything else going on.


----------



## grodog (Jul 13, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you sad, sad soul. don't you know.
> 
> Original ION is the only true system. All the other versions are just poor imitations of the real thing.




Very nice diaglo! 

Thanks for the invite lochinvar_1971---I won't be there permanently for awhile, but I'll look you up when I do arrive!


----------

